# Best NSFW manga?



## hellosquared (Jan 13, 2014)

Anything NSFW whether it is Gratuitous sex (Nozoki Ana) or ultra violence(Biomeat/Berserk/Gantz)
or something generally so appalling your boss would take a look at your computer screen and tell you to go home early and not come back

Edit:
List of manga suggestion read with a rating of 1-10, 1 being mildly nsfw and 10 being not safe for life. (I'm going to give all the suggestions I've seen here a shot at least whenever I have the time)
*Gantsta*: 2/10 
(vanilla violence and sex)
*Terraformers*: 5/10
(Extra points for being random insanity and disturbing char design)
*Monster Musume*: 2/10 
(It's just innocent ecchi with monsters)
*Cradle of Monsters*: 3/10 
(Points from that one particuarly f'd up scene in that series...)
*HSDK*: 1/10 
(Nothing too bad even if there are the occasional nipple shots)
*Nana to Kaoru*: 6/10
(Now this is a series I occasionally look over my shoulder while i'm reading. Intense BDSM)
*Ichi the Killer*: 9/10
(One of the best comments I've read about this manga came from a random Comment I saw on the site I was reading the series. The commenter described the series as his first seinen and compared it like a virgin whose first experience was anal. There are so many wtf moments descriptions don't do this justice.)
*Brutal Love[Samura Hiroaki] *: 8/10
(Beautiful art makes the random torture especially disturbing)
*Berserk*: 7/10
(Some really outrageous scenes from time to time)
*Minamoto Kun * : 2/10
(Sex is sparse, violence is non existent, not too nsfw since chances are you're going to be reading exposition)
*Franken Fran*: 7/10
(A lot of outrageous scenes, although the pace of fucked up shit slows down towards the end of the series)
*Kimi wa Midara na Boku no Joou:* 2/10
(A great series! Not directly explicit, it gets some points because the main character is a giant nympho.)
*Oyasami punpun*: 10/10
(This series fucks with your head. It will fuck you up psychologically on some degree if you emphasize with the characters. The cringe jumps off the page and into your brain. NSFL. It is a good series nevertheless
*Suck it*: 6/10
Well pretty much all the pages in this short work is fucked up. A nasty combination of violence and sex, but without much plot or exposition. Definitely NSFW but lacking in the soul crushing disturbing department.
*Family Zoo* 4/10
Some points for sexual deviancy & depravity but is more funny than anything else.
*Kono So Mi Yo*: 3/10
(Lots of sex. Hard to keep ploughing through this series because it is absurd and there's a lot of wangst.)
*Kangoku Gauken aka Prison School*: 2/10
(Lots of nudity, no explicit anything, great hilarious series though)
*Hantsu x Torasshu* 2/10
(Feels like Eyeshield 21 with ecchi. Nothing too bad here though.)
*Mai Chan's Daily Life*: 7/10
It's pretty much guilt free guro or guro lite. Drawings aren't very detailed and it has an excuse plot.
*Tokyo Akazukin* 10/10
This series is guaranteed to get you fired if you read it at work. It's has a confusing lackluster plot and it's full of violence and sex. It is very similar to Hellsing in its style and manner. Did I mention the main character is like 11 years old? Lots of squick.
*Wolf Guy* 3/10
Actually a very compelling series. It has its moments of fucked up shit, but they are a distraction from its main appeal which is a good plot and interesting characters.





*Series to read next in no particular order that have been suggested*

-Black Joke
-Stuff by Jiro Matsumoto(I think I read Freesia once and dropped after a few chapters it for some reason)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the following

Black Joke
Gangsta
Terra formars
Kono so mi yo
Wolf guy


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2014)

Monster Musume
Battle Royal has both, it seems (I forgot about the nudity, but there is some in there. Don't know how much, though).
Cradle of Monsters has both too, but not much nudity, IIRC

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and UQ Holder show quite a bit of ass and tits, too


----------



## Morglay (Jan 15, 2014)

Must... Resist... Porn... Is... Strong... In... This... One...


----------



## Fujita (Jan 16, 2014)

So yeah, anything by him would probably qualify here


----------



## Blαck (Jan 16, 2014)

Kangoku Gakuen.


----------



## 8 (Jan 16, 2014)

nana to kaoru.


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 16, 2014)

I am forever unclean because of "Ichi the Killer." Enjoy!


----------



## p-lou (Jan 18, 2014)

ummm, any manga is nsfw in most work places.

but if you want there to be no question start reading keep on vibrating by jiro matsumoto

or just look through that art book by samura.  you know, the one with the torture porn.


----------



## hellosquared (Jan 19, 2014)

p-lou said:


> ummm, any manga is nsfw in most work places.
> 
> but if you want there to be no question start reading keep on vibrating by jiro matsumoto
> 
> or just look through that art book by samura.  you know, the one with the torture porn.




This one was really unsettling. You can tell that the artist is VERY good, almost realistic depictions of anatomy and faces. This is easily top tier artwork. Yet for some reason they are making gorn. That is what I think is the most unsettling about the book, not even the art except for that spiked dildo that drags a victim chained by their hands a few feet up before they are torn open. That one was particuarly unsettling because you had to use the environmental cues to pick up on what was happening.


EDIT: I just looked up the artist and his works. Samura Hirokai who made blade of the immortal made this? Disturbingly this makes sense now and at the same time, WTF


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd have to go with one you already listed. Berserk. It's got the most mix of sex and violence that I have seen in a manga and it does it well. Just amazing.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 19, 2014)

Minamoto-kun-monogatari
Monster Musume
Hantsu X Torasshu
Nana to Kaoru

Those are a few that I'm reading that I find good.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> I like the following
> 
> Black Joke
> Gangsta
> ...


This one was fucked up, though.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Franken Fran. Still one of my favorite series.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh!Great's works skirt this line.  Speaking of, where has he been sine Air Gear finished.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 23, 2014)

Blow


it's unique and worth the read. Definitely nsfw


----------



## hellosquared (Jan 30, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Blow
> 
> 
> it's unique and worth the read. Definitely nsfw



Is that the cannibalism one?


----------



## JustThisOne (Jan 30, 2014)

Kimi Wa Midara Na Boku No Joou


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

Oyasumi Punpun.
It's also the best manga of all time.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2014)

Tokyo Akazukin



don`t judge a book by its cover


----------



## Drakor (Jan 31, 2014)

Bikko said:


> Tokyo Akazukin
> 
> 
> 
> don`t judge a book by its cover



That one along with Mai Chan's Daily Life are just...

With all the good mentions in alignment with the original post, I'm surprised no one mentioned Ichi the Killer


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2014)

^ tokyo akazukin has good story which mai-chan isnt.. its just mindless guro


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2014)

Jagger said:


> This one was fucked up, though.



It started off pretty well. I mean, it was always violent and creepy, but no more than a lot of other series. Then the last few volumes came around and I was no longer on board.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2014)

This hasn't been moved to the bath house?!


----------



## Danchou (Feb 7, 2014)

Something by Matsumoto Jiro prolly.


----------



## Justice (Feb 8, 2014)

Bikko said:


> Tokyo Akazukin
> 
> 
> 
> don`t judge a book by its cover



I'm already expecting some twisted shit to happen. 

NSFW I'll say  Part 2 Bastard, Battle Royale, and Wolf Guy.

Berserk and Gantz are the obvious ones.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2014)

hellosquared said:


> Is that the cannibalism one?



No, it's the one where the guy is documenting how blowjobs feel different from different women.

From young to old, skinny to fat.



Then it takes a really creepy turn.


He starts punching a girl while she's blowing him, to see if it'll feel better. Then another girl has bees jammed into her mouth to make it swollen. Then he kills a girl, and mouth fucks the corpse and documents how it feels after 1 day, 2 days, 1 week, after decomposition until it's nothing but a skull. Then tries with animals.

The final page is his own head giving oral. Yes, the MC's severed head on his dick.


I haven't been able to find the manga again.





Has anyone mentioned To-love-ru Darkness?


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

Smoke said:


> No, it's the one where the guy is documenting how blowjobs feel different from different women.
> 
> From young to old, skinny to fat.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that it never existed and it's just something from your own fucked up brain?


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Feb 11, 2014)

Osiris said:


> It started off pretty well. I mean, it was always violent and creepy, but no more than a lot of other series. Then the last few volumes came around and I was no longer on board.



I agree. It was great up until the end. Then the manga just went off the walls and became... I don't even know how to put it, honestly.

The only manga that I read that I would consider both brilliant and NSFW would be Berserk. The reset are either just NSFW for the hell of it, or they're brilliant but not NSFW.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Is it possible that it never existed and it's just something from your own fucked up brain?



Nope


I found it. 


I wasn't called "Blow"


It's called "*Suck it*"




Look it up at your own risk. The author has other works which I'm sure are just as creepy.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 15, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> I found it.
> ...



I just finished reading it, I was most disturbed by the pencil dick than anything else

Edit: Just read the abortion one, lol that was stupid
Edit2: Just read the harakiri one, intenstine lassos? This guy tries too hard


----------



## Wrath (Feb 15, 2014)

Try the Family Zoo some time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about the joys of being reincarnated as a toilet.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 16, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Try the Family Zoo some time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just saw a warning on a link I found, "Offensive for Everyone". Challenge accepted.

Edit:
Just finished reading it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually thought it was kinda cute. There's also the slight implication that the snake sister might have gave birth to the toilet. That would have been hilariou if it was true. Had a good laugh, 10/10 would read again


----------



## Smoke (Feb 16, 2014)

All I find are reviews for it, but no where to actually read it.


Edit:


I actually didn't find it offensive at all. I found it kind of tame.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 16, 2014)

People be really going over the top with Mai-Chan.


But yeah, Wolf Guy jesus fucking Christ.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gay Rape
Arrancar Saga feeling length like Gang-Rape.
Graphic School Riot resulting in an Orgasm for someone.
Guro Boners.
Cannibalism.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 16, 2014)

Just finished Mai Chan's daily life. I'm gong to describe it as guilt free guro or guro lite.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 16, 2014)

Currently Reading Tokyo Akazukin. HOLY SHIT 10/10 for sexual obscenity and violence. It's like Hellsing witih a loli.

Edit: Done with Tokyo Akazukin. Very Disturbing. Might get you arrested if you read it at work.

Edit2: Just finished Wolf Guy. Very good series, not that NSFW all things considered since the f'd up scenes were concentrated in only a few places.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 9, 2015)

oh I totally forgot this thread.. so gladly that you liked Tokyo Akazukin I love that manga but sad It's so short.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 9, 2015)

>tokyo akazukin
>good
Uwotm8?


----------



## Succubus (Feb 9, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> >tokyo akazukin
> >good
> Uwotm8?



wat u have no feelins?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 10, 2015)

oh hell that manga is fucked up mainly due to the loli and how everyone in it is a pedo... cant enjoy shit like that


----------



## nidaba (Apr 4, 2016)

Pretty old now, but Battle Royale is pretty awesome. Much better than the movie or book imo.
Deadtube only has like 13 chapters out so far but has promise. People are trying to get the most video views through whatever means necessary, rape, murder etc


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2016)

My Balls, such a classic Raging Boner still uses a scene from it for his avatar.


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2016)

Hare Kon is pretty much nsfw


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 16, 2016)

all manga is NSFW unless you have a shitty job 

but on topic, Battle Royale and Berkserk are quite graphic


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2016)

Mider T said:


> My Balls, such a classic Raging Boner still uses a scene from it for his avatar.



i knew i've seen that boner somewhere before


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 2, 2016)

Sweet Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2016)

shadowlords said:


> I am forever unclean because of "Ichi the Killer." Enjoy!


I read this shit a while ago,

it was like 
"OMG WHY IS THIS IN A WORK OF FICTION, like painful to read but so graphic I couldn't stop until I reached the end"

Dear lord that is insane shit.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 30, 2016)

Parasyte


----------

